# anterior cervix



## ekhart

my cervix is very low and anterior.this is my 4th baby.its been a totally different pregnancy,I am sat here with very mild surges,achey heavy legs...I have a meet up with my friends tomorrow,I wonder how long it can be to get to the next stage of birthing once the cervix has come down and anterior,anyone experienced this?


thanks in advance for your support.
i feel very flushed and nauseous.
my midwife says this indicates active labour.but cant see her til tomorrow


----------



## pachamama

It's great that your cervix is low and anterior, because they generally start out high and posterior, however, because this is your 4th baby you could stay like that for hours/days/weeks and then things could change just in a few hours. I've know a few women on 3rd, 4th or 5th babies sit at 3-4cm for over a week (not contracting).

Don't mean at all to be pessimistic, and I really hope you've gone into labour if that's what you want (don't know how far gone you are). But I just know that after your first baby, the position and dilatation of the cervix is less significant in predicting when you'll go into labour.

Hope that helps. Let us know if you've gone into labour!!

x


----------

